# The Federal Government...Genuis at work



## themamasan (Sep 1, 2005)

In response to the New Orleans disaster:

I was watching the news a few hours ago, and a guy that is head of a Federal Emergency Relief Effort was talking to the News anchor.  The news anchor asked him flat out "Where is all the aid at, why is it taking so long?"  And the guy says, "Well... the Federal Government just found out today that those people are stranded".  Yeah, that is the most lamest excuse I have ever heard.  It would have been more acceptable to say that they didn't even know about any hurricane.
On top of that, the same news story mentions that 20 other countries are ready and willing to offer ships, funding, and food.  But our government hasn't OK'd it yet.    

I used to have somewhat faith in our leaders, but lately President Bush and the rest of his "people" have been blowing it big time.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Did you really think the American government gave a shit about the poor and middle class???


----------



## maniclion (Sep 2, 2005)

Listening to Bush talk around why he took so long to respond to the disaster made me punch my radio on my way home today.  Something along the lines of 
 "We didn't think it was so bad until the levees broke, blah blah, I can imagine the hardship these people dsiplaced from their homes, blahzay blah blah I can't imagine what it would be like to be stuck on a roof waving a white sheet desperate for help blaaaahh..." BAMM then the station changed.  So that's why it took so long cause you can imagine a little homesickness but can't fathom desperation of a human being stuck on a deserted Island that used to be their home sweet home?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 2, 2005)

I hope this will be the camel to break the straw that people backing Bush were snorting his bullshit through.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 2, 2005)

shit looking at this from UK, the american govt looks powerless and very incompetent! new orleans looks like a post apocolypse film, this is the most anarchy ive ever seen!


----------



## mr_oo3 (Sep 2, 2005)

Government is bullshit.  That's why I'm a libertarian.

Don't matter who is in power, the govt will take away people's money and liberties more and more.  Bastards.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> shit looking at this from UK, the american govt looks powerless and very incompetent! new orleans looks like a post apocolypse film, this is the most anarchy ive ever seen!



Shaddup or we'll pack up our ghetto peeps and send them your way. From what I can tell, they'd own London in about 5 hours and 37 minutes 

Though I have to admit, the Brittish police that capped the Brazilian guy in the head were brilliant  No, seriously. Its just after a bombing and the guys running away from police... he deserved to get capped in the head for his stupidity. What did he think they would do with someone who acts like that so soon after a terrorist attack?

He was up to no good, and paid for it. Brazil should thank the Brits, now they don't have to worry about him pulling off shady stuff in Brazil


----------



## buildingup (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Shaddup or we'll pack up our ghetto peeps and send them your way. From what I can tell, they'd own London in about 5 hours and 37 minutes


shut ur face before i boil ur fat ass!


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> shut ur face before i boil ur fat ass!



Sure that wouldn't get in the way of your mid-afternoon tea?

I mean, you probably have a full day packed..

secondsies mid-afternoon tea
thirdsies
Early evening Earl Grey tea
Mid-Evening Early gray with 2 scoops of sugar
Late evening tea time
Night tea time
Just before Bed tea time
Post-toothbrushing gargle with tea
Midnight snack with biscuits and tea.

Am I missing anything? I just dont think you could fit boiling my ass into your important schedule


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Sure that wouldn't get in the way of your mid-afternoon *tea?*
> 
> I mean, you probably have a full day packed..
> 
> ...


                   


                  
Tea anyone?


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks buddy, I'll take a spot of tea!

(its mid afternoon just now!  )


----------



## buildingup (Sep 2, 2005)

make it personal and i will! you know what i mean eggs


----------



## tree (Sep 2, 2005)

George Bush isn't an asshole, he is just a misunderstood man in an environment which he has to tolerate the minority.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> make it personal and i will! you know what i mean eggs


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> make it personal and i will! you know what i mean eggs



I grew up in a country that up until 100 years ago the people were cannibals. Well, let me say "100 years ago  "

You on the other hand live in quite a civilized little country there (you do have tea after all!  )

If you want to talk about boiling people, I think I'm up for the task. As long as we can get tothe brain fork by the end of the conversation.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I grew up in a country that up until 100 years ago the people were cannibals. Well, let me say "100 years ago  "
> 
> You on the other hand live in quite a civilized little country there (you do have tea after all!  )
> 
> If you want to talk about boiling people, I think I'm up for the task. As long as we can get tothe brain fork by the end of the conversation.



well there you go, play nice and i will as well!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

Pinning the problems in NO on Bush is beyond absurd. Typical for the anti-Bush crowd but really embarrassingly lame.

I too am frustrated with the government response but I believe the problems in getting aid into the city have more to do with the fact that the disaster is ongoing, gangs shooting at relief workers and this is on a scale that no one can be prepared for. Even you Bush haters have to admit that there really is no way to prepare for the destruction of an entire city.

If you want to light someone up for their leadership, I think you should focus on the guys who decided to build a city near a large body of water and, get this, below sea level. Yeah, nothing can go wrong here.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

Also, to me this is futher proof that there is very little the Federal government does well.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Listening to Bush talk around why he took so long to respond to the disaster made me punch my radio on my way home today. Something along the lines of
> "We didn't think it was so bad until the levees broke, blah blah, I can imagine the hardship these people dsiplaced from their homes, blahzay blah blah I can't imagine what it would be like to be stuck on a roof waving a white sheet desperate for help blaaaahh..." BAMM then the station changed. So that's why it took so long cause you can imagine a little homesickness but can't fathom desperation of a human being stuck on a deserted Island that used to be their home sweet home?


 One has to wonder where the Mayor of New Olreans was *before *this happened.  He had no evacuation plan.  He had no emergency shelter or supplies.    He did shit.

 Oh, he's black...so you can't say how pathetic a job he did.


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Well, one thing we DO know is that the Mayor of New Orleans was. . .in New Orleans, not on another extended vacation riding bikes, eating cake and strumming a guitar. Our vice president, on an extended flyfishing vacation in Wyoming, has yet to be heard from - and Condi, who should be shuffling through the multiple offers of aid from over 30 countries, was attending a Broadway show and buying $300 shoes in New York. 

Until today, the White House response has consisted of a flyover from Air Force One while the President ate some cake. He and Laura had the plane lower altitude to 5,000 feet so that people stranded on the rooftops could see them licking their lips and waving their bottles of water. Laura took out a lipstick and wrote on the window: "Hi ya'll - we have CAKE." 

Then Air Force One dropped nearly 100,000 packets of Kool-Aid onto the flooded areas with the instructions: "There's plenty of water to make this right there in the street."


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2005)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Well, one thing we DO know is that the Mayor of New Orleans was. . .


doing a shitty job of taking care of his poeple.

 Bravo...


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

He was, apparently, just following the example of his federal government.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Well, one thing we DO know is that the Mayor of New Orleans was. . .in New Orleans, not on another extended vacation riding bikes, eating cake and strumming a guitar. Our vice president, on an extended flyfishing vacation in Wyoming, has yet to be heard from - and Condi, who should be shuffling through the multiple offers of aid from over 30 countries, was attending a Broadway show and buying $300 shoes in New York.
> 
> Until today, the White House response has consisted of a flyover from Air Force One while the President ate some cake. He and Laura had the plane lower altitude to 5,000 feet so that people stranded on the rooftops could see them licking their lips and waving their bottles of water. Laura took out a lipstick and wrote on the window: "Hi ya'll - we have CAKE."
> 
> Then Air Force One dropped nearly 100,000 packets of Kool-Aid onto the flooded areas with the instructions: "There's plenty of water to make this right there in the street."


This is really pathetic. Sometimes your posts strike me as intelligent even though I disagree with them. Posts like this make me think you are liberal moron with nothing to offer but hate.

Do you have any idea how absurd this sounds?


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

You make the anti-Clinton folks look reasonable and restrained.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 2, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> This is really pathetic. Sometimes your posts strike me as intelligent even though I disagree with them. Posts like this make me think you are liberal moron with nothing to offer but hate.
> 
> Do you have any idea how absurd this sounds?


Agreed.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 2, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> This is really pathetic. Sometimes your posts strike me as intelligent even though I disagree with them. Posts like this make me think you are liberal moron with nothing to offer but hate.
> 
> Do you have any idea how absurd this sounds?



I have to agree with Pepper's point. I'm one of these "anti-bush" ppl, but posts like that just ruin my credibility as a liberal.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 2, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Agreed.



Copy-cat -.-


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Well, one thing we DO know is that the Mayor of New Orleans was. . .in New Orleans, not on another extended vacation riding bikes, eating cake and strumming a guitar. Our vice president, on an extended flyfishing vacation in Wyoming, has yet to be heard from - and Condi, who should be shuffling through the multiple offers of aid from over 30 countries, was attending a Broadway show and buying $300 shoes in New York.
> 
> Until today, the White House response has consisted of a flyover from Air Force One while the President ate some cake. He and Laura had the plane lower altitude to 5,000 feet so that people stranded on the rooftops could see them licking their lips and waving their bottles of water. Laura took out a lipstick and wrote on the window: "Hi ya'll - we have CAKE."
> 
> Then Air Force One dropped nearly 100,000 packets of Kool-Aid onto the flooded areas with the instructions: "There's plenty of water to make this right there in the street."



This is some funny stuff. Mixing some facts with comedy is entertaining...
Its funny but your post reminds me of how Bill O'Reilly does the same to bash the Democrats.....fight fire with fire....nice job.


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> This is really pathetic. Sometimes your posts strike me as intelligent even though I disagree with them. Posts like this make me think you are liberal moron with nothing to offer but hate.
> 
> Do you have any idea how absurd this sounds?



No, Pepper. What is pathetic is the idea that 50,000 people are still stranded in a major American city after this disaster, most without food or water supplies. What is pathetic is that the city, which has appealed for FIVE days for assistance, still has to rely on 1500 police officers and 200 National Guard troops to oversee 10,000 people at the Superdome. What is absolutely pathetic is how the director of FEMA JUST discovered that there are over 10,000 people waiting to be evacuated at the Convention Center without food, water, or adequate sanitation. They still don't have anything this morning.

The response from the federal government is disgraceful. Frankly, the governors of Mississippi and Louisiana should have accepted assistance from 30 countries that have now offered help without waiting for Condi Rice to come back from her shoe-shopping, Broadway play-attending vacation to "approve" the offers.

Homeland Security, my ass.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 2, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Copy-cat -.-


----------



## goandykid (Sep 2, 2005)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> No, Pepper. What is pathetic is the idea that 50,000 people are still stranded in a major American city after this disaster, most without food or water supplies. What is pathetic is that the city, which has appealed for FIVE days for assistance, still has to rely on 1500 police officers and 200 National Guard troops to oversee 10,000 people at the Superdome. What is absolutely pathetic is how the director of FEMA JUST discovered that there are over 10,000 people waiting to be evacuated at the Convention Center without food, water, or adequate sanitation. They still don't have anything this morning.
> 
> The response from the federal government is disgraceful. Frankly, the governors of Mississippi and Louisiana should have accepted assistance from 30 countries that have now offered help without waiting for Condi Rice to come back from her shoe-shopping, Broadway play-attending vacation to "approve" the offers.
> 
> Homeland Security, my ass.




Thats one big touche.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This is some funny stuff. Mixing some facts with comedy is entertaining...
> Its funny but your post reminds me of how Bill O'Reilly does the same to bash the Democrats.....fight fire with fire....nice job.



You actually watch that crap Foreman?


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 2, 2005)

I kind of like O'Reilly.  Fair & balanced.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 2, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I kind of like O'Reilly.  Fair & balanced.



The closest I get to political television is the Daily Show.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> You actually watch that crap Foreman?


About twice a year just to make sure that I'm right about what a tool O'Rielly is.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 2, 2005)

Even the man himself say's the respose is subpar:

For the first time, however, he stopped defending his administration's response and criticized it. ``A lot of people are working hard to help those who've been affected. *The results are not acceptable*,'' he said. ``I'm heading down there right now.''

 It's not his fault but he is the leader of his administration so he has to take the flack for their shortcomings.  If a ship runs aground the Captain has to take the blame even if he was asleep when it happened.  What pissed me off is in a time of chaos he wanted to play word games with the media and "play dumb", his usual get out of jail free ticket, but it wasn't making things any better and infuriated me.  That's just not how a true leader should act in a time of desperation, if John Wayne were president he would've been there the day after the storm.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

The point that the Fed's repsonse has been unacceptable it a good one. Ranting and raving about Bush is what is absurd.

My problem is with KBM...what is a fairly good point gets lost in his childish Bush-bashing.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

I had knee surgery on Wed so I have been at home watching TV for the last couple of days...let me say this...

CNN and Fox News are both ridiculously biased. CNN can find nothing good in the administration, Fox can find nothing wrong. It is sad that these two news outlets are about our only choices.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 2, 2005)

Where is that GW Bush that stood high on the pile of rubble that was once a tower of the WTC 3 day's after the 9/11 incidents?  I felt proud of him for an instant that day, he was in the thick of things rallying the rescue workers, handing out hope in words.  Here it is 4 days after an entire coast line is ravaged, a city is drowning and he's sitiing pretty in a helicopter to finally get a "real" assesment of the damage.  He should be waste deep in waders with cameras on him pleeing for anyone who can spare the time or money to  get down there and help out.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't totally disagree with you, but this disaster is ongoing. The levees are still flooding. Also, 9-11 was a matter of a few city blocks, this is an entire city. 

I am just saying that the scale of this thing is simply huge, of course there are going to be areas where the response is inadequate.

With that said, I do not understand why they can't get water, milk, food, etc to the folks at the convention center. It is not just the Feds...where is the Red Cross?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 2, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I am just saying that the scale of this thing is simply huge, of course there are going to be areas where the response is inadequate.
> *Which I think should warrant an even stronger stance by the president, he should be making as many appearances on t.v/radio as possible calling for all available support to flood into that region of our country. He should be trying to get more aid than is feasibly necessary and it should have happened days ago.
> *
> With that said, I do not understand why they can't get water, milk, food, etc to the folks at the convention center. It is not just the Feds...where is the Red Cross?
> *Exactly, it's like our country is in shock. Someone needs to slap us in the face and wake us the F up. Other countries should just send people and supplies wheter they have the go ahead or not just as a sign of goodwill, it's going to take them awhile to get here anyhow which means they'll likely get federal approval in route and get here that much sooner.*


----------



## MyK (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Shaddup or we'll pack up our ghetto peeps and send them your way. From what I can tell, they'd own London in about 5 hours and 37 minutes


yea right. no other nation in the world has been as dominant as the British Empire. your ghetto peeps couldn't do shit, maybe steal a few pairs of shoes! also, weren't the british the ones who sold them to you?


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> yea right. no other nation in the world *has been* as dominant as the British Empire. your ghetto peeps couldn't do shit, maybe steal a few pairs of shoes! also, weren't the british the ones who sold them to you?


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

Whats pathetic to me is that so many of these dumb asses stayed around after they were told to evacuate. Sure, its the old and helpless.

That must be the Gramps trying to sniper hospitals.


----------



## themamasan (Sep 2, 2005)

I know it is not all Bush's fault.  I think he has done a decent job until now.  The only mistake he made is that he picked the wrong damn time to be President of the U.S.  I mean September 11th to start things off.  The war on terrorism (which will never really end), and then one natural disaster after another.  It seems to me more than anything that the whole Bush administration is worn out and now they are "taking a nap".

They need to wake up.


----------



## Twigz (Sep 2, 2005)

Last i heard no one wanted to get shoot and killed for giving water out to people. Next time you go to the grocery store shoot at the old person handing out samples. Then see if they come back to work the next day to hand out more.


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't think you have to wait to go to the grocery store for water - just sit in line at the gas station.


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> The point that the Fed's repsonse has been unacceptable it a good one. Ranting and raving about Bush is what is absurd.
> 
> My problem is with KBM...what is a fairly good point gets lost in his childish Bush-bashing.



Of course it's childish, which is something every conservative should very easily understand and relate to in this situation. As far as bashing Bush, that goes with the territory of being the President, which wingnuts certainly understood clearly during the Clinton years. 

The obvious point is that the government neither had the equipment available or the manpower mobilized to deal with a deadly storm aimed at one of the most vital ports in this nation. If that doesn't warrant some responsibility by Homeland Security, all the stupid constant color-coded, duct-tape-house-wrapping memorandums are pretty much a waste of a $41 billion budget. 

This isn't a promotion for some new network installment of Survivor: New Orleans - this happens to be a real life event involving thousands of Americans dying five days after a storm while an entire Administration dallies over vacation niceties.

The first remarks by the President on this situation, as a short introduction to a much larger speech defending his Iraq policy and comparing it to World War II, said more about praying than any sort of action. From the first moment out, he failed to realize that thousands of people on their rooftops WERE praying - for a damned boat.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

president     conservatives    vacation    PRESIDENT    CONSERVATIVES     wing


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

at/with eggs


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Here's some more interesting BLAH.  . .

The Navy has hired Houston-based Halliburton Co. to restore electric power, repair roofs and remove debris at three naval facilities in Mississippi damaged by Hurricane Katrina.

Halliburton subsidiary KBR will also perform damage assessments at other naval installations in New Orleans as soon as it is safe to do so.

KBR was assigned the work under a "construction capabilities" contract awarded in 2004 after a competitive bidding process. The company is not involved in the Army Corps of Engineers' effort to repair New Orleans' levees.

That should cost the taxpayers an extra $100 billion. Apparently some things work pretty fast through the federal government after all.

Now what was that ya'll were saying about looters?


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

Is that amount on paper? I'd like to see where its stated by a credible source. The $100 billion figure.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

kbm plays fast and loose with the facts:




> "...was assigned the work under a "construction capabilities" contract awarded in 2004 after a competitive bidding process. The company is not involved in the Army Corps of Engineers' effort to repair New Orleans' levees"


Bush-hating clouds judgement apparently. Ask Dan Rather.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

and if you can't do that, stop being a lying ass bigot.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/business/3335685

so fucking owned


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

What is a liberal to do in the Google age when their bull shit facts can be checked by any schlep with a computer.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 2, 2005)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Here's some more interesting BLAH.  . .
> Now what was that ya'll were saying about looters?


And like I mentioned in one of the other Katrina threads, shop owners/ small businesses will make outrageous insurance claims, hide half their inventory and say it was looted, etc.  who's footing that bill?  Us.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

And just in case you want to threaten to sue me again... http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=bigot

and there are many people here who feel treated as such by you.


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> president     conservatives    vacation    PRESIDENT    CONSERVATIVES     wing




I couldn't figure out if that reads like one of the President's remarks on this crisis or the attempted avoidance to questions about supplies asked of FEMA head Michael Brown.


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Is that amount on paper? I'd like to see where its stated by a credible source. The $100 billion figure.



You need a reading comprehension course.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> And like I mentioned in one of the other Katrina threads, shop owners/ small businesses will make outrageous insurance claims, hide half their inventory and say it was looted, etc. who's footing that bill? Us.


Manic - you are absolutely right about that.

KBM - please add how this too is W's fault.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> You need a reading comprehension course.



And for you might I suggest either a lying or ethics course, or both?


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> kbm plays fast and loose with the facts:
> 
> 
> Bush-hating clouds judgement apparently. Ask Dan Rather.



Look who is playing fast and loose about the facts. You might like to re-read the post.
Shall we practice? 

"under a "construction capabilities" contract" - what does that statement mean? It's an ongoing contract to repair damages at naval facilities.


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> And for you might I suggest either a lying or ethics course, or both?




Since I've had several ethics courses over the years, I might suggest again that you practice your reading comprehension skills. Try re-reading the sentence again, Egghead.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm still waiting for where the $100 billion dollar statement is going to be explained. Was it:

a) They were awarded a secret unknown contract.
b) God is going to pay them in cookies.
c) I have that in my back pocket to handle those bills.
d) It was a lie.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Look who is playing fast and loose about the facts. You might like to re-read the post.
> Shall we practice?
> 
> "under a "construction capabilities" contract" - what does that statement mean? It's an ongoing contract to repair damages at naval facilities.


and this is looting how?

I guess since W caused the hurrican and the levee failure, he KNEW, in 2004 to make damn sure Haliburton got this contract.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

Ooh, it could be taken another way, couldn't it.

Ambiguous writing... do they teach that course? I'd like to take it too.


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Ok. . . you obviously need to go back and re-read the entire post again.


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Ooh, it could be taken another way, couldn't it.
> 
> Ambiguous writing... do they teach that course? I'd like to take it too.




I thought that was taught in Wingnuts 101.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 2, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Manic - you are absolutely right about that.
> 
> KBM - please add how this too is W's fault.


Hey I'm a liberal you're supposed to tell me I'm wrong.




 It's W's fault because water starts with W and that's what's causing most of the problems for NOLA.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Ok. . . you obviously need to go back and re-read the entire post again.


No, here's a summary (of many of your posts, I might  add)
1. You state a fact. Blow it way out of proportion, draw ridiculous conclusions that impune the Bush administration.
2. Get called on the true facts
3. Retreat to a minor point that, while possibly true, does not come close to defending the allegations you were making.
4. act like we are dumb asses and can't read.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

You're such a psycho little man with a complex. Dear god I hope nobody takes you seriously in real life


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

Just out of curiosity Kbm... this laughing thing, do you get it alot wherever you go?


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Hey I'm a liberal you're supposed to tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not being unreasonable. At least not that I have seen or read.

We may disagree on how much blame W should get, but we agree that the Feds are sucking wind right now. Or at least were until this afternoon.


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> and this is looting how?
> 
> I guess since W caused the hurrican and the levee failure, he KNEW, in 2004 to make damn sure Haliburton got this contract.



Actually, no. In fact, it looks like the second wingnut conservative group has weighed in with their intelligent design theory on the origin of this hurricane catastrophe: 


_Rev. Bill Shanks, pastor of New Covenant Fellowship of New Orleans, also sees God's mercy in the aftermath of Katrina -- but in a different way. Shanks says the hurricane has wiped out much of the rampant sin common to the city._

_???New Orleans now is abortion free. New Orleans now is Mardi Gras free. New Orleans now is free of Southern Decadence and the sodomites, the witchcraft workers, false religion -- it's free of all of those things now," Shanks says. "God simply, I believe, in His mercy purged all of that stuff out of there -- and now we're going to start over again_." ---Agape Press.

I'm so very relieved that Pat Robertson's "charity" organization, Operation Blessing, is listed as the third recommended contribution site for donors of hurricane relief on the official FEMA web site. As you'll recall, Pat is the patriot who recently advocated the assassination of the Venezuelan president (who just offered us disaster aid, by the way) and once called for the U.S. State Department to be nuked. No wonder federal assistance was so ineffective this week.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

oh and
5) change the subject (switching to religion bashing is often advisable)


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

Another thing that kinda bothers me about FEMA...

They stated that they knew about this scenario beforehand from that exercise they did last year or whenever it was.

If thats the case, and they had this scenario played out, shouldn't they have been a bit more aggressive in their getting New Orleans evacuated?


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> You're such a psycho little man with a complex. Dear god I hope nobody takes you seriously in real life




Why, you are saying this as if you have eyes in the back of your own head and notice the snickers as you walk through a room.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

OMFG, did the religion thing just come up again?


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity Kbm... this laughing thing, do you get it alot wherever you go?




Um...actually, I've only heard laughter after interviews with wingnuts. But it never registers with them, somehow.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> OMFG, did the religion thing just come up again?


yep...the gays can't be far behind.


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> oh and
> 5) change the subject (switching to religion bashing is often advisable)



Actually, the connection was quite obvious. FEMA and Bush loves Pat, Pat hates the State Department and the president of Venezuela, Bush loves God and God appointed Bush, Bush's core religious groups are starting to place the blame for the hurricane. One big circle of love.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Why, you are saying this as if you have eyes in the back of your own head and notice the snickers as you walk through a room.



Wow, original and a quickie!


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> yep...the gays can't be far behind.




Um. . .the other conservative religious wingnut group already blamed the hurricane on the gays two days ago.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

You show um Kbm!


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Ahhh...and another feather in the cap for our nation - apparently, a Spanish government minister was trapped in the Convention Center with all of the deaths, rapes, fights and lack of direction from all levels of our government: (translation from El Pais

_The decl MP from the PSC, Lourdes Muñoz Santamaría, who, along with her family, is trapped in the Convention Center of New Orleans, has described the situation in the evacuation center, in which there are some 10,000 people, as ???dramatic and without any organization whatsoever,??? in a statement to CNN+. In a conversation with the press organization EFE, Muñoz insisted that ???either they come and get us or I don???t know if we're going to get out of here.??? 

The deputy has denounced the lack of attention from American authorities: ???There has been no water nor food for 24 hours.??? Lourdes Muñoz reported that in the Convention Center there are people who were wounded in the avalanches (?) that took place last night. ???The police passes by and the Army every once in awhile with a truck, but there is no organization here, there is no running water, we cannot drink or eat, and people are beginning to become dehydrated,??? she indicated. _ 

We should have let the mayor of New Orleans get those troops offered by El Salvador into the city pronto.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

What was a foreign minister doing in New Orleans? I mean, damnit people... I could understand if you were a bit slow and perhaps uneducated, but why the hell would someone willingly stay there after the evacuation order had been given?

Somebody in the government needs to contact other countries and inform them that when our mayors, federal services issue an order for something like this, they would do well to follow it.

Boggles my mind


----------



## maniclion (Sep 2, 2005)

With FEMA knowing the consequences of a major Hurricane in NOLA (it was number 1 in a list of the 3 most devastating disasters on their list) there should have been a federal effort to enforce evacuation on day -2.  Doing the math that's 5 1/2 or by IRS math 6 day's total they've dropped the ball on this.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

FEMA definitely hasn't lived up to the quality that we'd expected of them, thats for sure.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2005)

I do not know what else it will take for you "Republicans" to realize and admit that Bush is incompetent. He has shown us over and over again.

Is he responsible for the hurricane? Of course not. Is he responsible for the lack of assistance the past 5 days? Absolutely! 

He is the goddamn president of the united states. Do you not understand the power and responsibility that he has? Quit making excuses for the idiot.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I do not know what else it will take for you "Republicans" to realize and admit that Bush is incompetent. He has shown us over and over again.
> 
> Is he responsible for the hurricane? Of course not. Is he responsible for the lack of assistance the past 5 days? Absolutely!
> 
> He is the goddamn president of the united states. Do you not understand the power and responsibility that he has? Quit making excuses for the idiot.


  

Same crap over and over again. Gets tiresome.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I do not know what else it will take for you "Republicans" to realize and admit that Bush is incompetent. He has shown us over and over again.
> 
> Is he responsible for the hurricane? Of course not. Is he responsible for the lack of assistance the past 5 days? Absolutely!
> 
> He is the goddamn president of the united states. Do you not understand the power and responsibility that he has? Quit making excuses for the idiot.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't feel like re-reading the thread, but where did people make excuses for the Fed reaction? Eggs and I both admit it was lame. I don't think some are really being totally fair, this is a disaster like none other and it is ongoing, but the inability to get basic supplies into the region is just horrible.

Just the mindless, endless Bush bashing at every opportunity is simply childish, unnecessary, pointless, and motivated by a deep hatred of Bush.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


When ForemanRules applauds your post, I think that says it all.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Same crap over and over again. Gets tiresome.



No, what gets old is how Republicans continue to defend his incompetence.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> No, what gets old is how Republicans continue to defend his incompetence.


I'd defend a Democrat from the uncalled for comments like the ones you make about Bush constantly. I never once called Clinton an idiot. If for no other reason than how it would reflect on *me. *

Feed on the hatred if it works for ya.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> When ForemanRules applauds your post, I think that says it all.


Yes he is correct and you are a "party man."


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I'd defend a Democrat from the uncalled for comments like the ones you make about Bush constantly. I never once called Clinton and idiot. If for no other reason than how it would reflect on *me. *
> 
> Feed on the hatred if it works for ya.



Of course you would not call Clinton an idiot because he is a very smart man, that is a fact.

Bush is an idiot, which is also a fact and he personally reinforces this fact almost daily.


----------



## topolo (Sep 2, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I do not know what else it will take for you "Republicans" to realize and admit that Bush is incompetent. He has shown us over and over again.
> 
> Is he responsible for the hurricane? Of course not. Is he responsible for the lack of assistance the past 5 days? Absolutely!
> 
> He is the goddamn president of the united states. Do you not understand the power and responsibility that he has? Quit making excuses for the idiot.




again Rob you have no clue! My cousin is in the guard there and the governor didnt activate them in advance before the flood, this falls on her.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Of course you would not call Clinton an idiot because he is a very smart man, that is a fact.
> 
> Bush is an idiot, which is also a fact and he personally reinforces this fact almost daily.


Whatever.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> again Rob you have no clue! My cousin is in the guard there and the governor didnt activate them in advance before the flood, this falls on her.


Don't ruin a good rant by pointing out the facts.

What gets me is basically most of us "Republicans" are in fact questioning the administration. However, since we don't get in the gutter with Bush-haters, we are "party men."


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I do not know what else it will take for you "Republicans" to realize and admit that Bush is incompetent. He has shown us over and over again.
> 
> Is he responsible for the hurricane? Of course not. Is he responsible for the lack of assistance the past 5 days? Absolutely!
> 
> He is the goddamn president of the united states. Do you not understand the power and responsibility that he has? Quit making excuses for the idiot.



No hard feelings about this Rob, but its not saying a whole lot when a web site operator attacks the president of the US.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2005)

You should post more often kbm8795, you bring a different side to this forum.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> No hard feelings about this Rob, but its not saying a whole lot when a web site operator attacks the president of the US.


That makes no sense at all......I.M.O


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

and so far... the other people using partisan attacks so far in this thread are on the same side and are:

1) web site operator
2) guy who goes down to Mexico to buy steroids and prostitutes
3) A psychotic who can't utter two intelligent words because his mind can't comprehend past bashing Bush.

Sooo... is this really so impressive?


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That makes no sense at all......I.M.O



What cant you comprehend?


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> What cant you comprehend?


Your attitude. 
It is just irrational and judgmental.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

Actually, it is your attitude that is judgemental. You're attacking Bush 24/7, or do you not think there is judgement in that.

I'll tell you what... I'll stop judging you, if you stop making attacking political statements all the time.

Where I was raised, the title of President deserves some respect. You might not like Bush, but as President he deserves to not have people crawling around his back like insects trying to find any little thing to pick on. This situation doesn't need people running around pointing fingers.

Today on the radio I heard a little 7 year old girl give her savings for the past year from her Birthday and her chores and what not to New Orleans. It was everything she had. How much have you given? And until then, why dont you focus on finding some good shit to say about some people?

So thats a promise... you lay off of always talking trash and spewing vehement non-sense about the white house and the president, and I'll return the favor


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> No hard feelings about this Rob, but its not saying a whole lot when a web site operator attacks the president of the US.


It's a free country....remember.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It's a free country....remember.



Oh, I wasn't saying he should stop. I was making a value statement


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

btw Rob, I appreciate what you're doing with donations of memberships, and I think thats really cool.

I just think that its really easy for us with our jobs to talk smack about someone else whose job is infinitely more difficult and challenging than our own. Right now we can sit around pointing fingers at people, and there are probably thousands of people we could do that do if we really wanted to... or we can bite the bullet and smile and pay our dues to national unity. There is time later for attacking each other, I just don't think its right now.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2005)

This thread is good.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> *Actually, it is your attitude that is judgemental. You're attacking Bush 24/7, or do you not think there is judgement in that*.
> 
> I'll tell you what... I'll stop judging you, if you stop making attacking political statements all the time.
> 
> ...



*First of all * I'm attacking a political figure who doesn't post on this site.  you are doing this: 
*and so far... the other people using partisan attacks so far in this thread are on the same side and are:

1) web site operator
2) guy who goes down to Mexico to buy steroids and prostitutes
3) A psychotic who can't utter two intelligent words because his mind can't comprehend past bashing Bush.

Sooo... is this really so impressive?*

*secondly*:Any president of the United Stated doesn't deserve my respect until he/she has earned it......they are in office to serve the people...they are not Kings.

*Thirdly:* you like to ask " well what have you done or what have you given"
as an attempt to belittle and defame the person you are talking to. I pay taxes just like you, and my family is very active in charity work....but that really is none of your business....


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *First of all * I'm attacking a political figure who doesn't post on this site.  you are doing this:
> *and so far... the other people using partisan attacks so far in this thread are on the same side and are:
> 
> 1) web site operator
> ...



So? I'd rather talk to someones face than talk about them behind their back. Tell you what, when you take some man pills why dont you think about that a bit more.



> *secondly*:Any president of the United Stated doesn't deserve my respect until he/she has earned it......they are in office to serve the people...they are not Kings.



And you don't deserve to be treated like an adult (and a man, see previous post) until you act like one. If you want to go bitch about everything, thats cool. But nobody is impressed by it.



> *Thirdly:* you like to ask " well what have you done or what have you given"
> as an attempt to belittle and defame the person you are talking to. I pay taxes just like you, and my family is very active in charity work....but that really is none of your business....



I'm glad your Mom and Dad give money to charities, don't you think you're old enough to stop using them as free passage?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> So? I'd rather talk to someones face than talk about them behind their back. Tell you what, when you take some man pills why dont you think about that a bit more.
> 
> *Then get off the Internet and go down to a coffee house and rip on some beatniks.*
> 
> ...


*This is such an impotent attempt to paint your opponent in a bad light.....I really feel sorry for you.* 


Just sad dude, please try to grow up and act like a man.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

I dont mean to bust on your ass Foreman... but can't you see what I'm saying?

Some people here are liberal, and some are conservative. Neither of those parties should have to feel like they are attacked all the time. You might not respect President Bush, but as a courtesy to the other members here, don't you think it would be good to give the guy a break and not make attacks on him so much?

Politics is too sensitive a subject that it should not have to always be brought up. Katrina was shitty. People are suffering and that is terrible. I've personally lived through quite a few hurricanes and I've had have my friends lose their houses and/or become physically maimed over it.

But thats enough for the time being. We dont need to have our blame guns out quite yet... its just not what everybody needs right now.

Does that not make any sense?


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> and so far... the other people using partisan attacks so far in this thread are on the same side and are:
> 
> 1) web site operator
> 2) guy who goes down to Mexico to buy steroids and prostitutes
> ...




Ahhh..written from the true visions of a narcissist.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

I think you still have some aggression from your and Peppers war with... kbm8795 
Registered User


I am not he and I didn't say the things he said. 

And I have bashed George Bush from time to time so what.....back in the Clinton days I wonder who was bashing him here......I know I would have been.

I never blamed bush for this disaster......all I have ever said is that the war in Iraq is wrong and I.M.O illegal....so bitch at me at those times but don't just randomly attack me here because I give Rob props for his comments ( I'm brown nosing him because he doesn't like me  ....but I do agree with his comments here).

Does this make any sense??


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> No hard feelings about this Rob, but its not saying a whole lot when a web site operator attacks the president of the US.



Your right - in the wingnut world it is an abomination to ever criticize our Dear Leader.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Ahhh..written from the true visions of a narcissist.



Don't you have to go beat some old ladies over the head with your propoganda psycho?


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Your right - in the wingnut world it is an abomination to ever criticize our Dear Leader.



So what have you been up to tonight bigot?


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

Aww, don't be shy ya big bigot. Tell me whats new


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

I do always laugh a bit when I read a wingnut attempting to co-opt the word "bigot." It is certainly further evidence that you have difficulty ever leaving the reflection in your mirror.


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Don't you have to go beat some old ladies over the head with your propoganda psycho?


 

Yawn. You always bring such bright, interesting things for people to ponder with these posts.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

again this fight is a blowout......


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

So tell me Kbm, how am I bigoted?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> No hard feelings about this Rob, but its not saying a whole lot when a web site operator attacks the president of the US.



I really do not give a shit, he is disgracing this country. 

If you choose to let your political party affiliation blind you from reality that is your problem. Stop listening to Rush Limbaugh and open your eyes.


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I think you still have some aggression from your and Peppers war with... kbm8795
> Registered User
> 
> 
> ...



Of course it does. But one criticism of the Party and you are branded as an outlaw for life.


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I really do not give a shit, he is disgracing this country.
> 
> If you choose to let your political party affiliation blind you from reality that is your problem. Stop listening to Rush Limbaugh and open your eyes.




It's interesting, but Rush has had a lot to say about the disaster. He immediately broadcast to the nation and our armed forces overseas that there couldn't possibly be any "liberals" or "leftists" involved in hurricane relief.

Of course, Rush volunteered to drop his big mouth into that gap in the 17th Street Levee as his contribution to the national emergency -  until he found out that looters had broken into the neighborhood drugstore and never told him the medications were free.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I really do not give a shit, he is disgracing this country.
> 
> If you choose to let your political party affiliation blind you from reality that is your problem. Stop listening to Rush Limbaugh and open your eyes.



Its you who is doing so. What do you really think, I listen to Rush Limbaugh? Yeah, I heard him once when I was 16 while I was working on a Ham radio tower. That shit happens so infrequently I actually remember it.

I don't let my political affiliation blind me. Theres definitely some shitty stuff going on. What do you have going on to lose? My brother is chilling over in Iraq on his second tour in two years, and he's been at home about 4 months of his two daughters lives. You think I dont fucking worry that he's going to die? Give me a break.

Yeah, I know.. its the same stuff always. Nothing really new, just one partisan group trying to brow beat the other one into submission


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Of course it does. But one criticism of the Party and you are branded as an outlaw for life.



We're not talking about one criticism Kbm, thats an out and out lie. You criticize the administration just about EVERY TIME you are on here. In fact, do you do anything besides that?

Oh yeah, theres the gay thread you cling dearly to. But besides those two things?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I really do not give a shit, he is disgracing this country.
> 
> If you choose to let your political party affiliation blind you from reality that is your problem. Stop listening to Rush Limbaugh and open your eyes.


 And what's the alternative?  Hilary?  Some other dip shit that the Democrats will put forward?

 Oh, and you think Clinton was smart?  The fucker ran this country into a recession and made the US look like a gutless wonder, resulting in 9/11. 

 Yeah, fucking brilliant...


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

btw Kbm, if you have a problem with my worldviews, I have a post about them here from last week: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52686

If you wish to argue in that thread, feel free to bump it up


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> btw Kbm, if you have a problem with my worldviews, I have a post about them here from last week: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52686
> 
> If you wish to argue in that thread, feel free to bump it up


I have a problem with your non world views also.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have a problem with your non world views also.



I think you stated it already, but just for the wines sake, what was it again? 

No, I didn't say wine & sake. But damn, some sushi and sake right now. omfg.


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> We're not talking about one criticism Kbm, thats an out and out lie. You criticize the administration just about EVERY TIME you are on here. In fact, do you do anything besides that?
> 
> Oh yeah, theres the gay thread you cling dearly to. But besides those two things?



While I should be flattered by your curiosity about my choices for communicating on discussion forums, it really isn't all that fascinating to you, is it?

Moreover, if you'd like to review the history of threads on this web site related to political thought, I'd suspect we'd see a rather significant number of right wing-oriented viewpoints. One wonders why offering a little balance to that is perceived to always be such a threat.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 2, 2005)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> While I should be flattered by your curiosity about my choices for communicating on discussion forums, it really isn't all that fascinating to you, is it?
> 
> Moreover, if you'd like to review the history of thread on this web site related to political thought, I'd suspect we'd see a rather significant number of right wing-oriented viewpoints. One wonders why offering a little balance to that is perceived to always be such a threat.



You're not offering balance Kbm, you're offering left wing thought.

If and when however you offer center of the road political thought I'll be more than happy to discuss that rationally with you. As is, I find it infuriating that you have to attack political parties each time you post (unless you are arguing with me of course  ). If you decide to address the matter scientifically, and posing an unbiased view, I'd definitely welcome it.


----------



## brogers (Sep 2, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I do not know what else it will take for you "Republicans" to realize and admit that Bush is incompetent. He has shown us over and over again.
> 
> Is he responsible for the hurricane? Of course not. Is he responsible for the lack of assistance the past 5 days? Absolutely!
> 
> He is the goddamn president of the united states. Do you not understand the power and responsibility that he has? Quit making excuses for the idiot.


Hey Robert, would you like Bush to have sent in the National Guard early, or have had them on alert?  It isn't his job, it's the governor's job who happens to be a DEMOCRAT.  So when you talk about incompetence, look to her.  So let me answer your question.. Is he responsible for the lack of assistance? Absolutely not!  He is the president, and he just signed a 10.5 billion dollar short-term relief bill.

Perhaps you're unfamiliar with how a Federalist system works.  Cities have responsibilities, States have responsibilities, the National Government has responsibilities.  Deployment of national guard and evacuations are a STATE/LOCAL MATTER.  It makes me want to puke when people try to blame George Bush for everything.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Hey Robert, would you like Bush to have sent in the National Guard early, or have had them on alert? It isn't his job, it's the governor's job who happens to be a DEMOCRAT. So when you talk about incompetence, look to her. So let me answer your question.. Is he responsible for the lack of assistance? Absolutely not! He is the president, and he just signed a 10.5 billion dollar short-term relief bill.
> 
> Perhaps you're unfamiliar with how a Federalist system works. Cities have responsibilities, States have responsibilities, the National Government has responsibilities. Deployment of national guard and evacuations are a STATE/LOCAL MATTER. It makes me want to puke when people try to blame George Bush for everything.


 Hey, don't confuse the issue with facts!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2005)

1,235 days until he is gone!


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> You're not offering balance Kbm, you're offering left wing thought.
> 
> If and when however you offer center of the road political thought I'll be more than happy to discuss that rationally with you. As is, I find it infuriating that you have to attack political parties each time you post (unless you are arguing with me of course  ). If you decide to address the matter scientifically, and posing an unbiased view, I'd definitely welcome it.



Uh, and that somehow is supposed to have less value than, say, right wing thought?

I often find your concept of the center to be rather on the righthand side of the road. Whether that is a conscious choice or not is your issue. 

When a political party of any stripe coordinates a political campaign for the highest offices of a nation at war by promoting a divisive agenda and fueling a "culture" war internally, I don't consider it a partisan attack. I consider it my responsibility as a free American citizen. When people write opinions repeating cliches that have been churned out repeatedly by political party organizations, they've earned the criticism. 

We'll disagree about your concepts of "unbiased." As someone who has been trained for years in expressing as close to an unbiased viewpoint as possible in some professional capacities, I'm pretty confident of my ability to read through crap.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> 1,235 days until he is gone!


 1,235 days until the Dems try to get Hilary elected and we get another Republican!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2005)

*this says it well...*

AS THE EXTENT of Hurricane Katrinas devastation became clearer on Tuesday millions without power, tens of thousands homeless, a death toll unknowable because rescue crews cant reach some regions President Bush carried on with his plans to speak in San Diego, as if nothing important had happened the day before. Katrina already is measured as one of the worst storms in American history. And yet, President Bush decided that his plans to commemorate the 60th anniversary of VJ Day with a speech were more pressing than responding to the carnage. 

A better leader would have flown straight to the disaster zone and announced the immediate mobilization of every available resource to rescue the stranded, find and bury the dead, and keep the survivors fed, clothed, sheltered and free of disease.


----------

